# Looking to buy a camp chef stove



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking for a used camp chef stove with the two 60,000 btu burners. I have the one with the 30,000 btu burners but they don't do a good job when frying several pounds of catfish in my ginormous frying pots. Saw one on KSL but he's in Logan. If you have one to sell let me know.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I wish that you would have posted this this a few days earlier. Camp Chef just had their scratch and dent sell at their Logan warehouse this last weekend. You can get some killer deals there. I might be able to get my hands on a three burner. I will get back with you.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

How about a spare leg. My stove came with only 3 legs and we did not actually open the box for two years. We only use a when we tent camp. They only want to sell me a new set...


----------

